# 4 speaker systems pics



## E.A.

i have a racked rad on a brute and am looking for ways to mount 4 speaker up there right now i have pvc Ypipe with the cap on it and bed lined to mtch racks but cant get it mounted in a way that i like?????????????? if i could if this is already out show me there or post your pics and feed the imput of how to do it.
thanks Evan


----------



## whoolieshop

E.A. said:


> i have a racked rad on a brute and am looking for ways to mount 4 speaker up there right now i have pvc Ypipe with the cap on it and bed lined to mtch racks but cant get it mounted in a way that i like?????????????? if i could if this is already out show me there or post your pics and feed the imput of how to do it.
> thanks Evan



Open up your tubes and use U bolts, For a 1" pipe or so, just hold them up under your tube and mark them with a sharpie. Then flip them over and drill the holes. Once you've installed the U bolts tighten them down, silicone the bolts from the inside. Then re-install your speakers.



IMG_0836.jpg

IMG_0838.jpg


----------



## E.A.

thats where i was at when i started... cant get my pic to up load but this is whats going on the Y that has the amp in it i can only get a u bolt at the front so no way to hold it in place... also if i did it like that to keep from hitting the speakers when i turn i have to slid it just a little off the front bar which is the other problem the speaker hits the bar and i reall dont wish to trim that 1/4in or so off my speakers.

im tossing arounrd a bar under the botton that will make it out to the front bar. or some kind of shim to pick it up off the 2ed bar like say a 1in pice of plastic or metal or prob more like 1/2 and then ubolt a pice of plate to the side of the rack and drill a hole in that and in the side of the Y and that would hold the front part in place...


----------



## E.A.

Okay here is the Y see how the front has to come up to clear the bar... and about the turn on the reack is where i was gona ubolt the plate on at. but this is still not a very good looking fix as the tubes hang off the front about 3inches


----------



## whoolieshop

I would suggest u bolting from the outside bar of your rack to get one in the front. You can paint it before final install and it should look fine. If the amp is in the way I would suggest removing it until the tube is bolted in place then re-installing.. Two U bolts holds my tubes great, they don't rattle or bounce at all.


----------



## E.A.

i mounted the amp in before i put the tubes together and i cant really get to the front screw to take it out i have plenty of room on the side to put the bolt in just cant get round the amp for the u-bolt..... also is there anything that i could buy that would have been shorter? i still hate it being pass my rack but that was the only thing i knew to even try and make for this.... do you make something for this kinda placement i would only want to buy the box thanks for all your help and input


----------



## whoolieshop

Really the only way to get 4 speakers on the front rack with a radiator relocate is a wye, unless you build something custom out of fiberglass.. (which isn't incredibly hard)..

Can you not slide the wye back towards the handlebars enough to get a U bolt in? I assume you have it slid that far back to allow your handlebars to fully turn... If you lay them flat your bars will clear with them slid back.. Although they will stick over the rack a little bit. If none of that works, i'd look at getting some flat steel stock and making a bracket.

Could you drill through your radiator relocate bracket into the pipe and put a 5/16" or so bolt through the side?


----------



## whoolieshop

Here's another pic of one we just built. I don't know how wide your rad kit is but this wild boar one is pretty wide. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.A.

what kinda Y pipe is that? i think i have to start over that looks 4 inches shorter than mine


----------



## E.A.

sorry posted before the top pic came up.... see the screw in now wish i would have known they made them... talkin about solving the problem


----------



## rewired

Another way to mount them would be to use some big zip ties. That's how I have mine held on.


----------



## whoolieshop

They don't make screw in wyes 

I took a short section of 6" PVC about 1-1/2". Then I primed and applied glue. I stuck it in the end then grabbed a screw in pipe plug and tapped it down till it was flush. 

Once the glue set the plug is still loose I pulled it out and used some black rtv under it, set the plug back in the end and let it set up. I then painted the wyes and sealed the end with black rtv. 

It looks like its screwed in the end of the wye but it's just glued in place with black rtv silicone


I have some pix of how I did it if you need pictures to help understand my explanation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.A.

O okay I think I can follow what you said without any trouble thanks for the help brother


----------

